# SRAM PressFit 30 Installation?



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

Does anybody know how to install a SRAM PressFit 30 bottom bracket system? I'm getting a custom ti frame with a PressFit 30 BB shell.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 21, 2007)

press it in with a headset press


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

reptilezs said:


> press it in with a headset press


That's simple enough. Thanks


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Installing it on my ti frame took minutes.


----------



## omgBikes (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah. Installing pf30 is so much easier than bb30. Love it.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

reptilezs said:


> press it in with a headset press


Wish I had read that before trying to install with the Park Tool BB30 bearing drifts! Suffice it to say, the plastic of the PF30 shell is not up to that kind of force when you try to press the cups in the same way as BB30. ::incazzato:


----------



## erict (Apr 4, 2011)

Read the instructions at SRAM . Just like measure twice, cut once - read twice, install correctly once.


----------

